# للأذكياء فقط



## جارجيوس (12 مايو 2009)

منبدا بس لازم تجيبوا ورقة وقلم مشان ما تضيعو بالعد 

سؤاااااااااااااال

بـــاص فيه 10 أشخـآص 
:
:

..

..

...

..
..
.. 
..

وصلوا عند المحطه الأولى وركب معاهم 3ركاب 
..
..

..

..

...

..
..
.. 
..
..
وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزلوا 7 ركاب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..

..
..
..
وصلوا لمحطه غيرهاا وركب 44 راكب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
تمشو شوي ووقفوا عن محطه ونزل رااكب يشتري ببسي وضااع نزلوا اتنين من اهله يدورو عليه ومارجعوا 
..

..
...
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها ركب 11 راكب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
.. 
..
..
تقدموا للمحطه اللي بعدها وركب 3 ركااب 
..
..

..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
ووصلوا للمحطه اللي بعدها وركب 14 رااكب 
..

..
..
..
..
..
..
...
..
..

وبعدين وصلوا لمحطه نزل 19 راكب 
..
..
..
...
..
..
..
وتقدموا لمحطه غيرهاا وركب 22 راكب 
..
..
..
...
..
..
..
...
..
..
..
..

..
..
وتقدموا للمحطه اللي عقبهاا ونزل 3 ركااب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
.. 
..
..
..
..
ووصلوا لمحطه ولقوااللي راح يشتري ببسي وضاع والاتنين اللي راحو يدورو عليه 
..


..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
وصلوا لمحطه بعدها ونزل 4 ركااب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
.. 
..
..
تقدموا شوي ركب 13 رااكب 
..

..

..
..
..
..
..
..
..
...
..
تقدموا بعد شوي نزل 7 ركاب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
تقدمو بضع دقايق وركب 14 رااكب
..

..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
عند آخر محطه نزل 11 رااكب 
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
...


واخيرا السؤال هو ؟؟؟
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
..
شو  اسم شوفير الباص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sameh7610 (15 مايو 2009)

:36_11_13:​


----------



## kingmena (15 مايو 2009)

:36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسم الشوفير راخامة

83​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه

ياااااه صعب بصراحة ​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

*رد: ????*



zl335hihi740 قال:


> ????????????????????????????????????? ——?“??”??????????·????????·???????·??????·????????????????·??????????????“??”??????????????108??????????????



شكرا" على مرورك يا شيشي الرب ياركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> :36_11_13:​



لا تخبط كتير على راسك يا سامح 
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> :36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اسم الشوفير راخامة
> ...



رخامه الله يسامحك
انا وقعت فيها قبلك ساعتين وانا احسب و ازيد وانقص و اله حاسبه و بالاخير الي صار فيكو صار فيه
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا تعليق​*



شكرا" على مرورك يا روكا
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ياااااه صعب بصراحة ​



لا لازم تجاوبي و الا بتسقطي بالامتحان هههههههههههههه
الرب يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (16 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امممممممممممممم لا تعليق 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## جارجيوس (16 مايو 2009)

هلا بنبونايه
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## جارجيوس (18 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


>



شكرا"لمرورك يا كليمو  بس ان شاء الله تكون ما تغلبت كتير بالعد
الرب يباركك


----------



## maria123 (18 مايو 2009)

اللة يسامحك هيك
ورقة وقلم وبحسب بعدين تطلع هيك
:ab7:


----------



## جارجيوس (18 مايو 2009)

لا تزعلي يا ماريا لانه المقلب صار فيه قبلك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 مايو 2009)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## جارجيوس (19 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك



الله يسامحني ويباركك يا ابو كف​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى*


----------



## جارجيوس (27 مايو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوى*



*شكرا" لمرورك يا ماري وبتمنى تكوني عديتي صح و ما غلطتي
الرب يسوع يكون معك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2009)

بس كده المعطيات مش كامله

يعني نوع الباص ايه مثلا

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي عي المقلب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*تصدق صعبة حقيقى
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك يا جريس


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ناوناو (28 مايو 2009)

*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
أنا كنت عارفة أنه مقلب وطبعاً ما اتخدعتش
بلاش الحركات دي يا جريس هههههههههه*​


----------



## ناوناو (28 مايو 2009)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
أنا كنت عارفة أنه مقلب وما اتخدعتش
بلاش الحركات دي يا جريس ههههههه*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 مايو 2009)

*دنتا رهيييب يا جريس
يعني انا اقعد ازود وانقص وفي الاخر تقولي اية اسم الشوفير

نفسي امسك رقبة واحد صديقنا واطلع الزمارة وازمر بيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## الريس عراقى (29 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور على المزحة
ربنا يبارك حياتك :d


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> بس كده المعطيات مش كامله
> 
> يعني نوع الباص ايه مثلا
> 
> ...



*انا مش بخيل يا عياد انا شربت المقلب وحبيت تشاركوني فيه 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تصدق صعبة حقيقى
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



سنريلا شكرا" لمرورك 
الرب يباركك*​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليك يا جريس
> 
> ...



شكرا" لمرورك يا كوكو 
الرب يباركك


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> أنا كنت عارفة أنه مقلب وما اتخدعتش
> بلاش الحركات دي يا جريس ههههههه*​



*خيرها بغيرها
شكرا" لمرورك 
الرب يباركك يا ناو ناو​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *دنتا رهيييب يا جريس
> يعني انا اقعد ازود وانقص وفي الاخر تقولي اية اسم الشوفير
> 
> نفسي امسك رقبة واحد صديقنا واطلع الزمارة وازمر بيها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



*سوي فيه الي بدك اياه بس بالاول خليني اطلع زمارة رقبة الي بعثلي اياها​*


----------



## mickol (30 مايو 2009)

nice tobic


----------



## جارجيوس (30 مايو 2009)

mickol قال:


> nice tobic



*كل الشكر لك يا ميكول الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ana-semon (31 مايو 2009)

انا حسيت بشدة الغباء لاتعليق


----------



## girgis2 (31 مايو 2009)

:t11:

*حلوة   حلوة*

*ملعوبة*

*وأهم حاجة الورقة والقلم*


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مايو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> انا حسيت بشدة الغباء لاتعليق



*صدقيني نفس الاحساس اجاني لما قعدت نصف ساعه وانا احسب فيها
شكرا" لمرورك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> :t11:
> 
> *حلوة   حلوة*
> 
> ...



شكرا" لمرورك يا جرجس
الرب يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (31 مايو 2009)

*عايزة اعرف باص اية دة الى هيشيل 
83 راكب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
وعوما اسم الشوفير
عبيط اهبل وخنقنى فى عشتى
مرسى ياجريس*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *عايزة اعرف باص اية دة الى هيشيل
> 83 راكب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
> وعوما اسم الشوفير
> عبيط اهبل وخنقنى فى عشتى
> مرسى ياجريس*



*شكرا" على ردك يا نفرتاري الرب يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههه*_

_*حرام عليك انا جاني صداع من كتر الحساب*_

_*روح الله يسامحك بس انا كنت حاسة انه فيها خدعة*_

_*علي العموم تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

*بدي اتعشى مع الي بدفع الحساب لاني لحد الان ما قبضت راتبي يعني شبه مفلس​*


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*حرام عليك انا جاني صداع من كتر الحساب*_
> 
> ...



*نورتي يا كاتي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

جريس انا ممكن أقولك الاجابة بس بعد ماتجاوبنى على سؤالى





السؤال بيقول





قطار يسير بسرعة 60 كم فى الدقيقة








فكم عصفور على الشجرة





اذا كان سعر البيبسي 75 قرش للزجاجة ؟















مستنى اجابتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (1 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> جريس انا ممكن أقولك الاجابة بس بعد ماتجاوبنى على سؤالى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*سرعة القطار 60 بالدقيقه 60x دقيقه بالساعه 24x علبة ببسي بالصندوق بنقسم الناتج على 100 بطلع عندك الجواب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بستنى ردك على اسم الشوفير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الرب يباركك​*


----------

